

Vancouver uses 2010 Winter Games to promote itself as a Digital Media Hub - vancity
http://www.techvibes.com/blog/digibc-announces-launch-of-vx-2010-showcase-and-directory

======
imack
I chose Vancouver over moving back to the Valley. While I concede that it's no
Silicon Valley, I enjoy my life outside of work so much more here than I did
in Palo Alto. I'm also a Canadian citizen, so coming from Waterloo it was a
lot easier to come to BC given no Visa and same banking system. It may have a
rainy winter, but it's preferable to anyplace else in Canada, and the summers
are to die for.

I think it's easy to convince people to move here, but the tech scene really
isn't as developed as TO aside from the video game industry. Other local
successes include Crystal Decisions (which was bought by business objects, and
then SAP), Metrolyrics, and Plenty of Fish(take that one in what sense thou
wilt).

------
unouno
I think Vancouver is a great place to build an Intrenet company - tons of
engineering talent and many local success stories like Flickr, Club Penguin or
AbeBooks.

~~~
avibryant
AbeBooks is Victoria, and Club Penguin is Kelowna. For those with a SF
reference frame, those are roughly equivalent to Sacramento and Sonoma,
respectively. But yes, Vancouver is still a great place to do a startup :)

------
bmann
Too bad the website is terrible, and that lame people from Vancouver keep
submitting bad stories.

~~~
avibryant
Boris, I don't even see where there are stories on the VX site - or did you
mean techvibes?

